
Show HN: Get a great domain by translating your keyword into 30+ languages - armenarmen
In the dark old days when I was uninspired and couldn&#x27;t come up with a name for a project I&#x27;d hop onto my old pal Google Translate and see if a keyword associated with my name &quot;sounded cool in German&quot;<p>If it did, and the domain was unused I&#x27;d scoop it up and use it.<p>This process took a while, I&#x27;d try German, French, Russian, Armenian, Latvian, etc trying to find something cool that wasn&#x27;t already being used.
So I built http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.catelus.com&#x2F;<p>It translates your keyword into more than 30 different languages and checks if your-word-in-german.com and your-word-in-polish.com are registered&#x2F;being used.
I wanted a name that brought to mind hound dogs, which lead me to &quot;puppy&quot; which in turn lead me to catelus which is Romanian for puppy.<p>It&#x27;s a pretty cool word yeah? I was honestly surprised that some analytics company hadn&#x27;t gobbled that one up.
I&#x27;d appreciate any feedback you have!
======
yabatopia
It sound like a great idea, but I can't access your site.

This is the warning that I get from Trend Micro on my router:

Warning! The website contains malware. Visiting this site may harm your
computer. Detailed informations:

    
    
        Description:
        Malicious Domain or website, Domains that host malicious payloads.
        Host: 94:35:0A:EB:B6:D8
        URL: catelus.com
    

Maybe a false positive, or a puppy with a bad history?

~~~
armenarmen
Thanks for taking a look, I'll get on trying to fix that!

------
tedmiston
Your concept is pretty cool.

On a technical note, something is causing two issues in iOS Safari: extreme
lag when typing each character in the search box, and something is crashing
the page and forcing a reload between hitting search and seeing results
(sometimes).

------
dmitrygr
The "available" column is wrong.

Try entering "cat"

It suggests "kat.com" as available

it is not

~~~
bbcbasic
Getting it right is slow. For example try
[https://tld.ninja](https://tld.ninja)

~~~
armenarmen
did not know about this, thanks!

------
pedalpete
This is great! I was looking for a domain name a few months ago and was typing
keywords into google translate trying to find something that was decent and
available.

Nicely done.

~~~
armenarmen
I was going through the same thing, thanks for taking a look!

------
phantom_oracle
That massive background image of the dog is a resource-hog. Just remove it and
the site-loading will improve greatly.

